#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Φέρουσα τοιχοποιία λιθοδομής  - ενίσχυση

## C.G.R

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι , εχω διαβάσει πολλά βιβλία και πλήθος μελέτες για το σοβαρό θέμα της ενίσχυσης μιας φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας απο λιθοδομή. Ασχολήθηκα και ιδιαιτέρως με ενα διατηρητέο αρχοντικό.
Το πρόβλημα που προκύπτει ειναι η "απαγορευτική" ως προς την ενίσχυση της λιθοδομής με γκανάϊτ τόσο απο το ΚΑΣ (για δικούς τους λόγους) οσο και από μερικά πειράματα σε σεισμική τράπεζα (Αθήνα) που δείχνουν οτι η αμφίπλευρη ενίσχυση με γκανάϊτ λόγω της ισχυρότερης δομής του Ο.Σ. θριμματίζει την λιθοδομή εντός του επιπέδου της λόγω επιφανειακών τάσεων ,φυσικά χωρίς την ύπαρξη δοκών ( απλή επιφάνεια) 
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας

----------


## melfritz

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση: γνωρίζετε εάν κάποιος κανονισμός ορίζει ότι η θλιπτική αντοχή ενισχυμένης φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας θα πρεπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 5MPa; 

ευχαριστώ

----------

